# Chef's Choice M610 Meat Slicer



## docktoo (Nov 5, 2014)

Wasn't sure where to post this, but here goes.

I had bought a used Chef Choice (Edgecraft) Model 610 meat slicer off of eBay at a good price.  But, no manual came with it.

So I called Chef Choice (800-342-3255) and talked with Customer Service rep and they emailed one out same day.

As I talked with the gal, she said that they can sell replacement parts direct and mentioned fuses.  I asked what kind it took and she said that they were a "special" fuse and she'd send me two at no charge!  Good to know they can get you fixed up with replacement parts too!

Wow, talk about service!  I'm impressed!  Two thumbs up!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the post. Now days it is hard to find good customer service. Glad to hear it still exist. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## aeroforce100 (Nov 5, 2014)

Glad things worked out for you.  When that "special" fuse comes in , please take a couple of pictures so we can see what a "special" fuse looks like.


----------



## docktoo (Nov 5, 2014)

aeroforce100 said:


> Glad things worked out for you.  When that "special" fuse comes in , please take a couple of pictures so we can see what a "special" fuse looks like.


Yeah, she was a sweet young thang, so it'll be interesting to see what a "special" fuse looks like.


----------



## docktoo (Nov 21, 2014)

Got the fuses quickly, within 5 days.  I was impressed!

The fuse is 3/4" long, Says it is a JET 51S brand (?) with the following specs:  250v 1.25A.  The "filament" inside has two tiny balls of mat'l about 1/4" apart visible.  Sorry, I'm not an electrician, and evidently not much of a close up photographer, either.













610Fuse.JPG



__ docktoo
__ Nov 21, 2014






Best photo I could get, but evidently they _really want _you to use this fuse.

I did check my reference chart to see if I had anything close to this, just in case:













FuseReplacement.jpg



__ docktoo
__ Nov 21, 2014






Sorry, couldn't resist......


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 22, 2014)

What makes the fuse special is that it is a "Slow Blow" fuse.  It will not pop during average stress on your slicer, such as slicing thicker, but it will blow when excessive current draw, such as bogging down the slicer and overheating the motor.


----------



## dreadylock (Feb 29, 2016)

i bought two at radio shack about 1 yr ago when radio shack was still opened

now i'm looking for the screw that holds the blade on will call edgecraft tuesday

went to costco but they're all sold out of that slicer


----------

